# Organe



## g-zus (31. Mai 2001)

Hi Leute!

Weiß jemand von euch wie man in CorelDraw oder PSP oder was auch immer organische Teile hinkriegt?!?!?
Also, jeder kann schon metall und den ganzen Schrott, aber ich
möchte jetzt mal umsteigen auf sowas.

So wie hier z.B., blos soll ein ganzes Interface daraus gemacht werden:

http://www.battle.net/scc/zerg/

         oder

http://www.blizzard.com/broodwar/


Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben oder eine erstklassige Anleitung oder zumindest nen' Buchtipp?!?!?

Schon mal Danke Leute!


----------



## drash (31. Mai 2001)

bitte nicht zweimal das gleiche thema posten das nervt!!!

...ich wüsste auch nicht wie das am besten geht


----------



## g-zus (1. Juni 2001)

*Verbesserung:*

Warum nicht?!?!?

Einmal habe ich die Frage für Photoshop und einmal für die anderen Progz gestellt.

Es würde doch kaum einer beim PS-Forum nachschauen, ob er da ne' Frage beantqorten kann, wenn er mit PSP arbeitet.
Oder etwa doch?!?!?

Aber trotzdem: Danke!


----------



## RedZack (12. Juli 2001)

eine eigenartige Logik hast du da irgednwie  *grinz*


----------



## g-zus (12. Juli 2001)

ich bezeichne sowas eher als höhere Mathematik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Dorian Iten (1. August 2001)

//ich arbeite ausschliesslich mit ps und bin trotzdem hier//

ich denke das musst du wohl oder übel zeichnen. mit pinsel/airbrush [und bei ps noch nachbelichtungstool] würd ich das probieren.

is aber verdammt schwierig.. naja, übung macht den meister


----------



## Flame (1. August 2001)

*dös hat recht*

erst würde ich sone art machen, wie dös schon in seinem pic angewandt hat. @tentakel

darauf ne textur oder sowas anwenden.
oder mit muster füllen.
hier und da mit airbrush nachbearbeiten.
farbig nachbelichten oder halt mal mit farbeinstellungen
arbeiten.

ist mal ne herrausforderung. 

cya


----------

